# A slow start, but it's a start



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Been getting a few traps out this week. Action been a little slow, but I get a few more traps out each time. Weather has turned colder and we have a storm coming in, hopefully that'll get more critters to stepping on my trap pans.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on, great pic's, thanks for sharing.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

That's better than my season congrats and keep them comin'


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Congrats on the critters, that's a great looking coyote!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Are you trapping the valley floor as I don't see any sign of snow anywhere? and if you want some I''ll send some your way.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Lol, Hassel, we'd take some snow if you have any extra to send. Had snow off and on in this area, but it has melted about as fast as it has come. Supposed to be a bigger storm coming through this week, we'll see what it leaves. The area I'm trapping is only about 6000 ft. in elevation, semi-desert.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Nice fox and coyote Ruger... I had a kit fox escape from a cagetrap today.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice catches Wayne ! Thanks for the card !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

220 has an eye for fur--- that is a good look'in yote. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice catches , I'd like to send you some snow , I can't get to my sets with my quad !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

C2C said:


> Nice catches , I'd like to send you some snow , I can't get to my sets with my quad !!


 You don't have a snowmobile kicking around?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

catcapper said:


> 220 has an eye for fur--- that is a good look'in yote. :thumbsup:
> Probably one of the best looking yotes I've seen in this country for a while. Long fur and a snow white belly
> 
> awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Wayne ! and I agree one of the best coyotes I 've seen in awhile.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow!!! that is a Beautiful Dog Wayne--Congrats on your catch-------sb*


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hassell said:


> You don't have a snowmobile kicking around?


No , but I can see one in my future ..lol


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

nice work, congrats


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Congrats on the catches! Very nice!


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Pretty critters, especially the yote.


----------

